# Crossbow



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been hunting with bows for 30 something years and now I have trouble pulling the bow back due to my shoulder. I have a chance to buy a tenpoint warrior hl for $250 that is in great shape. Does anyone have one of these they hunt with that could give me some reviews good or bad? Thanks this would be my first crossbow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatty Stalker (Feb 24, 2010)

go into Crossbow Nation website , I am new to crossbows last year a lot of good people on that forum , you will get several replys


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

I am new also to crossbow but I bought a ten point last year and love it, my wife, grandson, and friend can use it. Let's us have other people get involved in bow hunts with out the expense of many bows and lots of time training. Cross bow nation is a great place to get info and if you have any problems Ten Point is there to help, great people.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for replies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

